# I got a laugh out of this joke :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

ound:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

:laugh: Too funny and not far from the truth!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That's awesome, and so true.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. Dogs are gross... Even our sweet, "perfect" Havanese at times! &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I can relate. Love it!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So funny and so true!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is so very funny!!! This reminds me of Scout at the park and the deer poo we make sure he avoids


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> That is so very funny!!! This reminds me of Scout at the park and the deer poo we make sure he avoids


Oh! Deer poo is THE BEST&#8230; followed closely by bunny poo&#8230; uke:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

WHAT, exactly, is so funny about this joke? :suspicious: It looks logical to me! Mexican horse manure.........less filling, tastes great! :brick:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> WHAT, exactly, is so funny about this joke? :suspicious: It looks logical to me! Mexican horse manure.........less filling, tastes great! :brick:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Oh, Ricky, RickY! You and Kodi are two of a kind. Kodi has a pretty good "Leave it!!!" Unfortunately, if there is horse manure involved, his ears have some trouble. He interprets it as "Stuff as much as possible into my mouth before she can grab me!!!" THEN we go home and do this!::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

good image! LOL


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

No matter how hard we try, we can't make them human. And that's a really, really good thing!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> Oh, Ricky, RickY! You and Kodi are two of a kind. Kodi has a pretty good "Leave it!!!" Unfortunately, if there is horse manure involved, his ears have some trouble. He interprets it as "Stuff as much as possible into my mouth before she can grab me!!!" THEN we go home and do this!::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


Ha! Wags is the same way. He normally is great with either Leave It or Drop It. But, when it comes to canned cat food or cat poop, he gobbles it up so fast that it ends up all over his face and sometimes even his ears! He knows I am right behind him and that he only has seconds to get it down.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

I got a good laugh out of that one! ound: Thanks for sharing!


----------

